# Hechtangeln im Fluss Glomma



## LuxCatcher

Hallo Gemeinde,
Wir haben vor im Juni an die Glomma zum Hechtangeln zu fahren. Im Auge haben wir die Unterkunft Stranda. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? War schon da und könnte uns was dazu sagen?
Hab auch gelesen dass man immer das Pech haben kann dass der Wasserstand der Glomma zu niedrig ist im Juni?!

Würde mich auf einpaar Antworten freuen!
Ich bedank mich schon mal und Petri an alle!


----------



## Becksperte

*AW: Hechtangeln im Fluss Glomma*

Hab mir das Video von der Raubfisch DVD angeschaut und da hat mich das Revier nicht so vom Hocker gehauen. Die hatten dort zwar viel Frequenz aber durchweg nur die Kinderstube an Hechten. Was dort auf jeden Fall bei sein muss sind Oberflächenköder. Die haben richtig gerockt. Zieh dir die DVD mal rein vielleicht werden ein paar Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## trickfish

*AW: Hechtangeln im Fluss Glomma*

Wie bei allen Flüssen,kannst du extremes Hochwasser oder auch Niedrigwasser haben.
Beides kacke.


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Hechtangeln im Fluss Glomma*

Wir haben auf der Hinfahrt nach Hitra auf dem Campingplatz in Elverum übernachtet. Auf der Halbinsel waren 3 schöne Hechtköpfe an den Baum geschlagen. Es hat also auch schon mal Größere dort gegeben :m


----------

